# *HELP* Oil temp in '92 Corrado VR6 reading high on MFA



## Kronkinator (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey everyone,

Just wondering if anyone out there would know why my '92 VR6 Corrado is running high on the oil temperature on the MFA. It used to never get higher than 222, and now it seems to sometimes get to 230's. This past summer I was on the highway and it got to like 262. Has this hurt my motor at all? As I have been gone, I had my brother put fresh Mobil1 5W-30 in it, and it has only gotten to around 240 at the highest, but that still seems way too high.
About a year ago I had a coolant line break and spilled out almost all the coolant, at which time the motor also got to about 262 on the MFA.
What I don't understand is why my engine temp. never seems to get very high, but the oil temp does, especially on the highway. It seems to slowly but surely climb over the course of an hour or more.
Any help on this would be much appreciated! 

Thanks,

Warren


----------



## AudiJunkie (Jun 19, 2009)

Maybe you have a thermostat or temp sender issue. 

Mobil 1 5w-30 is too thin for that engine, what made you choose it?


Look at the Mobil 1 High Miles line, it's somewhat thicker.


----------



## cryption (Mar 28, 2006)

The oil temp in my Corrado would hit 256 - 260 until I installed an oil cooler. That brought it down to 200 on 5w-40.


----------



## corradokidg60 (May 14, 2002)

M1 5w-30? Owners manual should show M1 15w-50 is ok to use... the high oil temps aren't bad, but you wouldn't want prolonged 268F+ for long. I'd consider a lower-temp thermostat and fan-switch for the car.


----------



## rdezsofi (Sep 21, 2010)

You do know 'why' people invented oil temperature gauges, right? Okay, take a fresh rebuilt 1.8 and after break in ....on the freeway, it runs a steady 195 degree's. No oil cooler. Normal temperature. Coolant thermostat is a 180 degree. Basically, the oil gets hot from the bearings. More so in turbo applications. Friction = heat, which is why a synthtic will often run cooler. As bearings wear out, too much slop, and they produce more heat. You have an oil temperature gauge to give you advance warning that your bearings are going bad. Ignore it, and wait for catastrophic damage. If you choose to ignore it, then why even have the gauge? BTW, it's the sme reason some of us put the same gauge on a transmission. A few years back, my tranny temp went up an extra 15 degree's.....tore it open, and was a bad bearing on the end of the input shaft. I spent about $30 fixing it. If I waited, I would have trashed all the gears....


----------



## mechaniker (Dec 28, 2010)

Lower temp thermostat will not necessarily lower the engine temp. The T-stat provides time needed by the coolant to pull the heat from the block. its kinda like having a flame and running your hand though it fast. Hand is okay right? Well if hold it in there till a certain temp then move it out u have extracted heat from the flame and then pulled out to cool in the air.

If you are running hot look at the coolant. It should be changed about once a year. Lubricants to it help the pump last longer as well. ( BG coolant conditioner is great ).

as far as better cooling look at a better fan or new or larger radiator based on what you are doing with the car.

if you have 200 oil temps that is great. Oil and water temps should be around the same temp. 230 is a perfect temp but hard to maintain as it is also the highest you want to go.


----------



## Kronkinator (Dec 20, 2004)

Thanks for the input guys. Once I get back I will be checking it out. The thing is, the car only has 95k on it, which obviously is nothing for a VR. I guess I'll look into an oil cooler.


----------



## CVR6-T-HD (Apr 13, 2009)

*Results*

Any results on your temp issues? I've been running into same thing. I've replaced both thermostat and water pump. My oil get up around 248 before I pull over, and I do the same if my water temp gets to 235. If i boost the turbo it really rises up fast. I checked and have oil pressure to the turbo. I have noticed however, that when I'm warmed up good, the oil pressure drops to the teens and if I'm idle I've even seen it at 2 PSI.. not sure how accurate that gauge is but it is a digital AEM gague. 
I'm really stumped. All the fans kick on at their stages, and it helps but eventually it overheats. I don't see oil in the coolant either.


----------



## Kronkinator (Dec 20, 2004)

Hey man,

I actually never ended up finding a definite "fix" because I went home and went straight into doing my turbo project. The car hasn't been driven yet because the project is not finished, but I will definitely post if I find anything.
It seems like a lot of guys are suggesting oil coolers, especially if you're going forced induction. However, I'm not so sure you really need to do that if you're running lower boost.
To be honest, my brother changed the oil, ran seafoam, and injector cleaner in my Corrado while i was overseas and he said it never really got above 228-230. I've been trying to figure out what they are "supposed" to be running at, whether it be forced-induction or not. 
I would also bear in mind that we're using old digital readouts, so how accurate are they really? I had noticed that when the oil temp would go up, my water temp would always stay fine. 
Definitely will post anything I find, and please do the same if you discover anything too. Hope any of the above may have helped.


----------



## crannky (Jun 24, 2006)

Kronkinator said:


> Hey man,
> 
> I actually never ended up finding a definite "fix" because I went home and went straight into doing my turbo project. The car hasn't been driven yet because the project is not finished, but I will definitely post if I find anything.
> It seems like a lot of guys are suggesting oil coolers, especially if you're going forced induction. However, I'm not so sure you really need to do that if you're running lower boost.
> ...


Bumping this. I'm having this issue lately on the highway. Temps fine around town, though.

OP, was it the sender or a bearing?


----------



## 6cylVWguy (Jun 14, 2000)

230F is a normal temp for these cars. If you use good quality synthetic you won't have any problems. I've owned my rado VR since 28k miles, 100% stock down to the OEM Eagle GAs. I now have a blower on the car and it would run the same highway temps. 

I also track the car and have seen temps as high as 290F--yeah, I let off the throttle once I saw that. I now have an oil cooler on the car and it rarely sees 210F on the highway and doesn't go above 270F on the track.

I've owned my car for 13 years and I've never had an engine or coolant problem with the car.


----------



## VWVR624V (Mar 30, 2011)

*Use Mobil 1 0W40*

Mobil 1 5W30 To Thin, Will Kill Motor


----------

